# When to TTC after Blighted Ovum



## Mummy2B1989

I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum yesterday. They want me back for u/s in 10 days just to be doubly sure. I always thought mc etc 'wouldnt happen to me' I guess we all do eh? My first pregnancy was fine so I assumed this one would be too. 

Anyone whos had a blighted ovum before..how long did u wait to start trying again? I'd like to start straight away but I dont know how long my body will take to have a period etc as my hormone levels are still high...


----------



## Kasey84

Hi Hun, sorry for your loss. I had a blighted ovum that wasn't discovered until a scan at 14w2d. In my case the gestational sac grew until 11w3d. Because my body didn't pass anything naturally I was treated with misoprostol to start the mc. I think my hcg was around 12000 at the time. After everything passed it took about 6 weeks for my hormone levels to get back to 0. It wasn't long then until I got my period, although they were a little irregular (27-36 day cycles). 

I waited 3 cycles before ttc again. At first, to give my body time to heal and then to allow my heart to heal. 

From what I understand, everyone's body is different. This is just my experience. 

Again, sorry for your loss and good luck when your ready to ttc again <3


----------



## jodiejodie

I was diagnosed with boughten ovum a few years ago. I was diagnosed at 9 weeks and I naturally passed the sac at 12 weeks. After I finally miscarried (on Thanksgiving) my hcg levels were tested every week until I reached zero. Which took 5 months. I got pregnant the very next cycle after my levels were at zero.


----------



## tootyfruity

Sorry to hear about your mc, I had a blighted ovum I started bleeding at 7 weeks, after a few weeks I had my blood done and Hcg was at 13000 I've been having blood taken every few weeks since then and it has been going down but really slowly, last week it was down to 36. 
I hope yours goes back really quickly and u can ttc very soon.


----------



## calvinzoey

First of all, I'm sorry for your loss!! :hugs:

I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum recently, when I was 11 1/2 weeks. I got a D&C at 12 weeks. I bled for 3-4 days with no cramping or pain at all. 6 weeks, 1 day later I got my period. This cycle I'm TTC. I'm currently counting down and waiting for lovely pregnancy symptoms to start - as well as all the worry. The blighted ovum was my first pregnancy, and I NEVER expected it to happen to me. I even told EVERYONE I know I was pregnant. Not doing that this time!! :winkwink:

My doctor told me to wait 3-4 months to get pregnant. But he's also one of those very old fashion doctors who does everything how it USED to be done. I'm a nurse (but in a different field) - and I really don't see any serious reason to wait. I waited one cycle for dating, and now we'll see! 

Good luck, and again... sorry for your loss!! :hugs:


----------



## CJJM54

I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at the end of May. I took cytotec to expel the sac and my levels took until end of August to reach <5...once they dropped we started ttc again and conceived right away...only problem now is I'm terrified of another :(

sorry for your loss


----------



## ItsAWonder

I am so sorry for your loss.

I had a chemical followed by an early MMC. At 8 weeks a scan showed only a sac and yolk. (My doctor considers a blighted ovum and empty sac, some docs say no development past a yolk is a blighted ovum).

In my case my hormones kept rising and were 56,800 the day of my scan. It took 5 1/2 weeks to get to <5 and I had AF w/out ovulation. I waited for another AF to try again so about 2 months from first finding the MMC.

I was very lucky and got pregnant my second month ttc and, so far, this pregnancy seems healthy.


----------



## Smonsta

Firstly, I am sorry about your loss. 

I was first diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 8 weeks and this was confirmed again at 9weeks and I had medical management (D&C) that same week. It took 3 weeks for the hormone levels to drop low enough so I was returning a neg hpt. 

It has taken 8 weeks before my first af arrived (it's just finished)

The doctors advised to wait until after my first cycle before trying again. Both DH and I now feel healed enough (both physically and emotionally) to start trying again now.


----------



## dairymomma

I've had 3 confirmed blighted ovums and they all started the same way-spotting for a few days before cramping and bleeding started. Took a day or two to pass the sac (or what would have been the sac) and then it was like a normal period. All three were 7-8 weeks and an ultrasound confirmed the blighted ovums after bleeding/cramping started. We don't actively ttc (we ntnp instead) but I've gotten the 'all-clear' from the doctor after one AF post m/c, though they've told me to wait 3 cycles just to be sure. My hormones have always dropped 2-3 weeks post-miscarriage with AF showing up 5-8 weeks post m/c. I think it totally depends on how you feel and whether or not your doctor says to wait for medical reasons (thin lining, etc.). I've gotten pregnant as early as 9 weeks post miscarriage and as long as 8 months post miscarriage but as I said, we ntnp.


----------



## CastawayBride

I was told the only reason to wait is for an easier time to determine the dating. We are going to try right away though....I will be 2 weeks post miscarriage this Friday and we don't plan on using protection. I know I can carry a child as we lost our son in July due to medical neglect at the hospital sadly enough. We are anxious to expand our family and are just waiting for 2 weeks to pass as my doctor said that my cervix needs that time to heal. I do know that you are considered more fertile so to say as your cervix is more "open" as it is after you give birth. This allows for sperm to enter a bit easier thus conception can often happen much easier. I am taking a pregnancy test this Friday to see if it is negative and we will go from there! Best of luck on what you decide to do!!


----------

